# Elbow bent or straight ?



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

You sound like you've got several things going on.

First, if it is working for you and you're happy with where you are -- then why change anything?

Second-- it appears you have a basic conflict in your form and your release style. If your thumb is locked in on the back of your neck for stability, then how can you use that same thumb to trigger a thumb release?

Third, again if it is working for you ... but I would not advocate for deliberately collapsing on the bow side. The challenge is always collapsing to the exact same position and not fatiguing because you are having to recruit the triceps to prevent your arm from bending even further.

If you are really interested in changing some things take a look here.

http://padgettarchery.com


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Do a Search in this forum for bow arm.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Shogun1 said:


> You sound like you've got several things going on.
> 
> First, if it is working for you and you're happy with where you are -- then why change anything?
> Why does anybody change anything, I am trying to get even better.
> ...


Thanks for this^ and for responding. Dave


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Saw your embedded responses. Concur that you adopt modifications to improve. And the blunt truth is that unless your all the elements of your shot -- physical, mental, form -- are perfect, then you will reach a plateau from which you can not advance until and unless you commit to put in the time and effort to address the underlying root causes that are holding you back.

IMO, the best approach is a holistic approach that encompasses all three elements -- but that takes TIME.

The challenge you face is two-fold. First is your time available. "Spare time" project. Pending goal tournaments. Do you really have the time to go through a rebuild in time for your participation?

The second is "how bad is it?" There are slight modifications, and there are major rebuilds. 

With a slight modification, you can expect your scores to generally stay the same with a little up and down before your scores climb to a new level.

If you are undertaking a major rebuild, then expect your scores to drop off before they improve.

In either case, the challenge is building the consistency and then tendency to slip back into former habit patterns.

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, just by reading your post I saw some things that are red flags that you have a lot of training to do and you are right in the middle of some big tournaments. To me you need to get a second bow and set it up as a training bow for your thumb trigger and keep the thumb trigger away from your competition bow for the time being. Why? because you can't use the same peep location with a hand held release and your entire setup probably needs changed so by using the thumb trigger with your competition bow right now is going to do nothing but screw with you. 

So get a second bow and hopefully you have one and do not PUT IN A PEEP, just spend a few days changing the draw length and d-loop length until you can be sure that you have found a really good setup and anchor point and draw length and the ability to have some back tension pre load. Then once you get this taken care of you can start learning to use a firing engine to fire the thumb trigger and enjoy the learning process. Sooner or later you can add a kisser either in the corner of your mouth or a nose kisser to lock down this anchor point and once you do this you can then install the peep and move on to your next level of training.

So let me know where you are at anytime and I will help anyway I can, your shooting form and new anchor will take a while to get used to so don't take it lightly but in the end you will be glad that you took a step back and did it the right way. You really need to start reading the mental approach articles on my website so that you can start changing the way you think about sending arrows to the target because getting you bow setup is only a short lesson to be learned but the sending the arrow to the target is where your next couple of years are going to be spent learning the really good stuff.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just too many hurdles. If you are shooting good I wouldn't change anything, not even setting up another bow to use the thumb release.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I shot a local 3D course last night, more so to get used to judging yardage than anything. When I was done I decided I needed to put the thumb release away until winter. 
Padgett I have been to your site and enjoy the reading and will continue to do so and I like the idea of setting up a second bow. For now my friend is using it because he had rotator cuff surgery and I could crank my High Country down to 45# so that he could shoot again. Sonny I understand what you are saying but I am a "tinkerer" I am always changing something, my allen wrenches are always in my pocket. Thanks for now, I will put the thumb release away and concentrate on the tournaments at hand.
One thing no one has commented on, is the bent bow arm considered bad form ? I have seen the pic of the arm with the bones shown and I am not like that. I started doing this with my HCA bow when I was messing around trying to get the valley a little longer. In doing so I shortened the draw length, and left the draw stop as it was to lengthen the valley and tried shooting. With the short draw I had to bend my bow elbow to get my anchor point were I wanted it. It feels very comfortable and I enjoy shooting this way, well the new Elite E35 came with the requested 29" modules and I was at that same little bit short draw length so I have stuck with it. I am capable of shooting well [for my class SHC] last weekend I shot a 297 w/12X's and I thought I had a poor day with my yardage estimation. Especially the last 8-10 targets that were either uphill or downhill.
Well I do have 29.5" draw modules coming so I will play with that after Bedford. Thanks again, being involved in this forum makes AT enjoyable again.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

small set of Allens in my pocket, shine like chrome. Loan them from time to time, within my eye sight.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

"Third, again if it is working for you ... but I would not advocate for deliberately collapsing on the bow side. The challenge is always collapsing to the exact same position and not fatiguing because you are having to recruit the triceps to prevent your arm from bending even further."

??????

Bent arm???


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

wannaBelkhuntin said:


> It feels very comfortable and I enjoy shooting


Comfortable does not always mean correct.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Prefer my elbow straight, but not locked. Locked elbow causes tenderness on my elbow joint.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

So is bending my bow arm elbow "considered a bad thing" ?
Padgett, I just got a great deal on an Xpedition Perfection that I will set up as a second bow. Being a 3D shooter will you be at Bedford this weekend ?
Thanks to all


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Shogun1, I believe my elbow/arm always comes back to the same position as I draw the bow the same every time and then allow everything to move back as I anchor. I have been shooting this way for about a year so I wouldn't think fatigue would be a factor other than I am 58 and had a heart attack 19 months ago but I don't let that concern me.

I am new to competitive archery as the Worlds last Summer was my first ever competitive shoot. I shot the Winter Cam Classic in Rochester NY this past winter and now I have shot the first leg of the NYS 3D Challenge with a 297 13X's and the first leg of the Lake Erie Triple Crown with a 299 12x's in IBO SHC so for a newbe I feel I am off to a good start. Looking forward to Bedford this coming weekend. As some of you have said I need to put the new stuff away and pay attention to the task at hand. It's going to be a fun summer.
Thanks to all of you,
Dave


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Arguments and personal preference abound. This "kid" isn't a slouch.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Arguments and personal preference abound. This "kid" isn't a slouch.


Yep. Chance is a pretty solid shooter.


----------

